# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Kulicke style welded aluminum frames

## annajeanconstance

Does anyone have recommendations for a frame maker or custom fabricator who makes Kulicke style, finished corner, welded aluminum custom frames with a polished finish? Something in the Northeast of the United states would be ideal but not mandatory.  There are several frame makers I have worked with and like who do very nice welded aluminum but I have had some trouble finding someone who will do a polished finish.  I understand it can be very labor intensive doing the finishing.

Many thanks!
-Annajean

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

The manufacturer most associated with the Kuliche is Smallcorp in Greenfield MA. I am not sure about what specific finishes they might provide. I think the classic one designed by artist Robert Kulicke is polished on the face of the frame and brushed on the sides. If you haven't contacted them already I would. Van Wood the founder has played an oversized role in the industry both in the field of fine art framing and exhibition case design and manufacture. Smallcorp has also been traditionally very generous and helpful in their support of PACCIN members with their participation in our list serve and Hoyt Wood - Van's son continues on in that vein. Good luck!

----------


## annajeanconstance

I really like working with Smallcorp, They were my first phone call, but sadly they do not offer any polished finishes.

----------

